# Downton Abbey (Masterpiece Theater)



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Had it on my tivo for a while and just got around to it this wknd. Watched it in 2 sittings, really great. The first hour of the first ep was a bit slow, but the last half-hour, when the cousin arrives, really picked up and the remaining 3 eps were wonderful. Beautifully photographed, looked fantastic in HD. The acting was superb all-around, I especially liked Carson, Bates, and Mary. I really cared about the characters, even the simple little story of the maid who wanted to "better herself" by becoming a secretary was very touching.

One of the best MT entries I've seen. Can't wait for the installment!


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I concur - the only difference is I ended up watching it in a marathon


----------



## milliepuppy (Oct 10, 2001)

.. theres a second season already in the works .... !!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> I concur - the only difference is I ended up watching it in a marathon


Watched it once on TiVo then bought the English blu ray version. Love it.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I loved this series. My SP caught the first episode on PBS. About halfway through, I started looking for "alternate" ways of seeing the British airing so I could watch it all right away.

I'm really looking forward to the version this fall.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I recorded the entire series and watched as a "marathon".

Absolutely loved it - can't wait for more!!!


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

The guy who did this series also wrote Gosford Park, which is similar in the servant/lord storylines, and is now signed up to create a Titanic series, which also will emphasize that dichotomy. Hopefully he'll do a good job on that one, though do we need more Titanic shows?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

btw, this is rerunning.. at least in the SF Bay area.. (I have an autorecording wishlist for 'masterpiece', though have to nuke a few other shows it accidentally hits... and I don't think I've watched a MT show in a while.. it's one of the first to get the boot for space reasons.)


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I just started watching this on streaming Netflix last week and was hooked just a few minutes into the first episode. Like several folks above, it ended up being a 'marathon'.

Interesting to hear that the creator also did Gosford Park. I _hated_ that movie.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Loved Downton, liked Gosford but was surprised when I finally now rented the old Upstairs Downstairs and really found it boring. Slogged through a DVD and then quit.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Finally started watching this (on Netflix streaming) after hearing so many wonderful things... and wow! have I enjoyed it! 

What a fantastically done show. Love it!!

Does anyone know where I can find Season 2? I'd just love to get caught up before the next ones start in Jan.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Finally started watching this (on Netflix streaming) after hearing so many wonderful things... and wow! have I enjoyed it!
> 
> What a fantastically done show. Love it!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find Season 2? I'd just love to get caught up before the next ones start in Jan.


No Season 2 yet - not sure when it is coming out.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> No Season 2 yet - not sure when it is coming out.


Ah, thanks! A bit more searching and looks like Season 2 starts for us on Jan 8th. YAY!! So, not too long now...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Oh thanks for the heads up. I am on the 3rd episode on Netflix Streaming, nice to know new season is coming up.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I watched Page Eight over the weekend. That was great. There wasn't a thread for it, so I just wanted to comment on it here since it was part of the Masterpiece family. Bill Nighy and Rachel Weiz were excellent in this.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree! I watched with my folks, when I was home...
It was excellent! Very clever writing - lots of intrigue - and Bill Nighy is so very charming!


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

Season 2 start on 1/8 and runs through 2/19. It will be in 7 parts of one to two hours.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> No Season 2 yet - not sure when it is coming out.


Starts Jan 8th on PBS Masterpiece Classic 9PM EST, which is good for me as I'll have something to look forward to Sunday with the Patriots on a bye week.


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

questors said:


> Season 2 start on 1/8 and runs through 2/19. It will be in 7 parts of one to two hours.


Actually there are 9 episodes total in season 2, 8 regular ones and a Christmas special...

In the UK they have already been broadcast and it's as lovely as ever


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

AeneaGames said:


> Actually there are 9 episodes total in season 2, 8 regular ones and a Christmas special...
> 
> In the UK they have already been broadcast and it's as lovely as ever


Especially the Christmas special (or so I've heard....)


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

They also had a behind the scenes episode as well titled "Downton Abbey: Behind the Drama."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

You can watch season one online at pbs.org. Unlike Netflix, you can watch with Closed Captioning.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

I heard what happens but I still love to watch this show. So well acted, so beautifully costumed and the cinematography is amazing. Episodes 1 and 2 were great.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I can't wait to see how this war ends, assuming it ever does.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Season 2 started off great. Too bad Thomas didn't get the axe.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I understand the US took 7 (hour?) UK episodes and turned them into 4 90 minute episodes for season 1.

What is the plan for season 2?

The UK had 8 (hour?) episodes. PBS's "Season 2, Episode 1" was 2 hours and next week is "Episode 2" (not 3). Do we know what their plan is?

I don't really care since the editing is just fine but I'm just curious and wnat to know how many weeks we're going to be watching on PBS.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> I understand the US took 7 (hour?) UK episodes and turned them into 4 90 minute episodes for season 1.
> 
> What is the plan for season 2?
> 
> ...


PBS responded to the criticism from last year and say that the show will be aired without editing this year. No word on the behinds the scene or Christmas shows so far as I know.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Thanks.

So they're just screwing up the episode numbering since next week should really be #3 then, not #2 since they showed 2 hours last week.

I believe I read the Behind the Scenes special will air on the 22nd. (or was it 29th? I definitely read it was a 20-something date)


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I didn't watch the behind the scenes episode, but I did see the Christmas special and
it's not a stand alone episode, it follows the normal timeline of the series and, IMO, it's a must see.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

They are all must see. I love this show.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

cwoody222 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So they're just screwing up the episode numbering since next week should really be #3 then, not #2 since they showed 2 hours last week.
> 
> I believe I read the Behind the Scenes special will air on the 22nd. (or was it 29th? I definitely read it was a 20-something date)


According to the PBS site, they're doing a total of 7 episodes. 1, 6 and 7 are two hours, 2-5 are one hour each. 10 hours total which matches the UK which had, I believe, 8 regular shows, one behind the scenes and the Christmas episodes timed a few years later. I read one site which mentioned the behind the scenes show but it's not listed anywhere else. I have no idea if that's in the 10 hours or not. I'd guess not.

FWIW, a third series is planned for filming this year.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I hope they do a "where are they now" episode at the end.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Kablemodem said:


> I hope they do a "where are they now" episode at the end.


Since almost all of them would have been born long before 1900, I suspect they are now dead.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

tiams said:


> You can watch season one online at pbs.org. Unlike Netflix, you can watch with Closed Captioning.


The Netflix streams are captioned as well.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

I just discovered Downton Abbey yesterday afternoon on Netflix and couldn't stop watching. I went to bed later than usual then got up earlier than usual this morning and finished Season One. Then I desperately started looking for S2. I got the Christmas Special from TVTorrents but not the S2 episodes but I finally found the first 3 episodes on Amazon Video for $2 each. Since I have the series set to record now I'll be able to see episode 3 tomorrow night so it will only cost me $4 to get caught up.
A friend in the UK says they're working on Season 3 now :up:


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

tiellv said:


> I got the Christmas Special


The Christmas Special is the final episode of Season 2 so don't do what I did and watch it!!!

Usually UK Christmas Specials are one-off episodes so I didn't think anything of watching it, 
but I am now watching Season 2 and still loving it but sorry I know what happens more than I should!


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> The Christmas Special is the final episode of Season 2 so don't do what I did and watch it!!!
> 
> Usually UK Christmas Specials are one-off episodes so I didn't think anything of watching it,
> but I am now watching Season 2 and still loving it but sorry I know what happens more than I should!


I did start to watch it because I didn't realize it was the final of season 2. I was only a few minutes into it and was finding out things that confused me so I asked my friend in the UK and she said to stop watching it at once!  So I'll save it until after season 2 is over.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Mars Rocket said:


> The Netflix streams are captioned as well.


Great news. How does one activate CC?


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Cainebj said:


> The Christmas Special is the final episode of Season 2 so don't do what I did and watch it!!!


Oo, glad you said that!! I was wondering "What Christmas special?" and almost went looking for it.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Great news. How does one activate CC?


Captioning only works on devices that support it. For example, I can watch Netflix streaming with captioning on my iPad, but not my TiVo.

To turn on captioning on my iPad, I touch the screen so the control options appear (pause, FF, etc.) and select the object that looks like a comic strip's dialogue bubble. A menu offering different captioning options then appears. I select "English" and captions are turned on.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Captioning only works on devices that support it.


So, this is not something brand new, huh? When I turn on CC on my Sony Bravia it won't display CC on Netflix. Maybe someday.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, maybe some day. I'd *love* it if the TiVo software would be updated to include Netflix closed captions. Just a pipedream, though.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Captioning only works on devices that support it. For example, I can watch Netflix streaming with captioning on my iPad, but not my TiVo.
> 
> To turn on captioning on my iPad, I touch the screen so the control options appear (pause, FF, etc.) and select the object that looks like a comic strip's dialogue bubble. A menu offering different captioning options then appears. I select "English" and captions are turned on.


Oddly enough, sometimes we try to turn on CC using the CC button on our DVD player's remote and are told "Closed Captioning Not Recorded". But, if we turn on the CC on our 2003 SONY tv (yes, we are getting a new one finally this year) sometimes the captioning shows up (and sometimes not). This seems to happen mainly with older films.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

There is a difference between closed captioning, which is in the video stream and interpreted by your television, and subtitles, which are part of the digital information on a DVD, and are NOT in the video stream, and cannot be displayed by your television. The button on your DVD player is for turning on and off, subtitles. I own MANY DVDs that aren't subtitled, but that still have CC infomation encoded. The DVD player doesn't see the CC info, and without subtitle data it tells me that there is nothing to display, but the television can decode the CC data.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

Downton Abbey casts Shirley MacLaine as Lady Grantham's mother.

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni21954144/


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I posted a longer explanation in the Season Pass Alerts section, but just a heads up to those who have season passes to check that the episode of Downton that airs tonight is on your TiVo's To Do list. Mine was not, due to some faulty guide data for a repeat shown last night.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

So, who IS Patrick, really?

And I guess the "meeting" with the estranged wife went badly.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> So, who IS Patrick, really?
> 
> And I guess the "meeting" with the estranged wife went badly.


Yeah, Patrick gave up pretty easily. Seems Lady Mary could have verified the guy's story with a simple conversation.

And I'm not sure if Bates is responsible or Lord Richard. My money is on Lord Richard. I'm betting she came back to him for more money to keep quiet.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Maybe she died of the flu.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Satchel said:


> Yeah, Patrick gave up pretty easily. Seems Lady Mary could have verified the guy's story with a simple conversation.
> 
> And I'm not sure if Bates is responsible or Lord Richard. My money is on Lord Richard. I'm betting she came back to him for more money to keep quiet.


I like your thinking. Obviously heroic Bates is not a murderer. Richard being the one resolves the icky Richard & Mary situation.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Oooh. You're clever, Phil. I never thought of that. Even if you're ultimately proven wrong, your idea is the way they *should* go. Now how do you think they can get rid of Lavinnia(sp?)?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Oooh. You're clever, Phil. I never thought of that. Even if you're ultimately proven wrong, your idea is the way they *should* go. Now how do you think they can get rid of Lavinnia(sp?)?


The 1919 influenza epidemic. It killed millions, strangely enough healthy people in their 20s were the typical victims. Not what you'd expect.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

UM - OK can someone please explain to me how the whole heir system works(ed) in the UK as it applies to Downton Abbey?

I did figure out last night that Patrick not Patrick was their first cousin but I am kind of confused as to how the new heir gets to kick out the old heir's family - Or do they have to wait until the current Lord Grantham dies? (since they all seem so concerned about what will happen to Lady Mary)...


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

The estate is entailed - meaning there are special inheritance rules involved. Only male heirs can inherit. That's why they wanted Lady Mary to marry Matthew. He's in line to inherit when the current Lord Grantham dies. That way Mary could see to it that the rest of the family is provided for and could possibly even stay on the estate. When Matthew becomes the new Lord Grantham, he could conceivably kick everyone out. It happened many times.

The same problem existed in Pride and Prejudice, which is why the mother was so anxious that the daughters married and married well. Since the women couldn't inherit, and for the most part, refined ladies didn't work in those days, if the daughters didn't marry or married poor, they'd have miserable lives. They also wouldn't be able to provide for their mother if she outlived their father.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for that answer... 
- so how is Matthew related to the family?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Third cousin, once removed, of the Earl of Grantham

Wikipedia has lots of info, but there are spoilers. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downton_Abbey


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> I like your thinking. Obviously heroic Bates is not a murderer. Richard being the one resolves the icky Richard & Mary situation.


Icky Ricky!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Satchel said:


> Yeah, Patrick gave up pretty easily. Seems Lady Mary could have verified the guy's story with a simple conversation.


Not sure anything he could say would convince Mary. Any of it could have been told to him.

Besides, the way he left pretty much indicated he was a fake. A guy who is really to inherit would not leave.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

The show is rather headed toward the Ditch of Soap Opera Cliches, I'm afraid. I hope someone will take the wheel and steer it away, very soon.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Marco said:


> The show is rather headed toward the Ditch of Soap Opera Cliches, I'm afraid. I hope someone will take the wheel and steer it away, very soon.


Even so, it is SO VERY extremely well done, I doubt anything short of a house-fire would have been able to pry my wife away form the television during the last two episodes--and she really dislikes soap operas. Even cliches can be entertaining if the execution is good enough.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I thought this was simply hilarious. 

Copied from the 'Saturday Night Live' thread:
Video Link: 




I don't know how to use YouTube from Forum Runner... Hope this works!
Cheers! Best part of SNL this week, for sure!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought this was simply hilarious.
> 
> Copied from the 'Saturday Night Live' thread:
> Video Link:
> ...



The content is blocked.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Church AV Guy said:


> The content is blocked.


Search for "saturday night live downton abbey" elsewhere. It's hilarious.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

SoBelle0 said:


> I thought this was simply hilarious.
> 
> Copied from the 'Saturday Night Live' thread:
> Video Link:
> ...




It's funny, we saw that on SNL, and it inspired us to actually start watching the show, we are 3 episodes in and we really like it. We even use the nicknames for the characters from the SNL bit. Here comes chicken lady!


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Church AV Guy said:


> The content is blocked.


Try this one:

SNL's Downton Abbey


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

dbranco said:


> Try this one:
> 
> SNL's Downton Abbey


That was the best thing on SNL last week by a mile.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

nirisahn said:


> The estate is entailed - meaning there are special inheritance rules involved. Only male heirs can inherit. That's why they wanted Lady Mary to marry Matthew. He's in line to inherit when the current Lord Grantham dies. That way Mary could see to it that the rest of the family is provided for and could possibly even stay on the estate. When Matthew becomes the new Lord Grantham, he could conceivably kick everyone out. It happened many times.
> 
> The same problem existed in Pride and Prejudice, which is why the mother was so anxious that the daughters married and married well. Since the women couldn't inherit, and for the most part, refined ladies didn't work in those days, if the daughters didn't marry or married poor, they'd have miserable lives. They also wouldn't be able to provide for their mother if she outlived their father.


You left out the fact that when Lord Grantham needed lots of cash for the estate's upkeep, he married his rich American bride for her dowery (Luckily they fell in love after the wedding). Now her money is all part of the estate, and when he dies, the money goes with the estate, leaving Cora & the girls penniless.

The plan was for Mary to marry Patrick, thereby keeping the estate and the money in Cora's bloodline. When Patrick went down with the Titanic, the family's hopes moved to Matthew. Heaven knows who is next in line if something happens to him.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Honora said:


> Now her money is all part of the estate, and when he dies, the money goes with the estate, leaving Cora & the girls penniless.


Not penniless; the girls "will be taken care of". But they can't inherit the estate, or the bulk of Lady Grantham's wealth, which is now entailed to the estate.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

Nobody's commented on last night yet?

He got up and walked.

Of course he did.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Marco said:


> Nobody's commented on last night yet?
> 
> He got up and walked.
> 
> Of course he did.


You could see THAT, Lavinia's convenient (historically accurate - young healthy people in their 20 were major casualties from the influenza epidemic) death from flu and Bates' arrest coming for miles. Still, the show is so well done, casting, acting and photography that I overlook the all too visible plot. Best Masterpiece series in decades.

DA has similarities with the modern "Revenge" in quality of cast, photography, costuming and pot boiling except that Revenge is more unpredictable in the short term plot twists but not so much long term.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

InterMurph said:


> Not penniless; the girls "will be taken care of". But they can't inherit the estate, or the bulk of Lady Grantham's wealth, which is now entailed to the estate.


OK, not penniless since Matthew is a nice guy, but they wouldn't be living in the style to which they have become accustomed. And what if Matthew wasn't a nice guy? What if he was like Thomas or Sir Richard?


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I hate to sound mean, but it was sort of nice to see Thomas get his just desserts for all his scheming and conniving.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Season 1 was fantastic. Season 2 not so much. Sometimes I feel like I'm watching Days of Our Lives in period costume. It's still good but, for me, far from the heights of last season.

Where did Lord Grantham's sudden lust for the maid come from? I don't recall any buildup for that at all. Not that most men need any buildup, but for drama purposes it helps to explain a character's motivation.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Bob Coxner said:


> ...
> Where did Lord Grantham's sudden lust for the maid come from? I don't recall any buildup for that at all. Not that most men need any buildup, but for drama purposes it helps to explain a character's motivation.


I wonder that too. It seems so out of character for him. I know he's been feeling a bit useless since the war started, but you get no hint that something that drastic has been building. After all, we're talking about a man who actually sleeps in the same bed as his wife in an era when that generally wasn't done among their class. He wouldn't do that unless he really loved her.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> I wonder that too. It seems so out of character for him. I know he's been feeling a bit useless since the war started, but you get no hint that something that drastic has been building. After all, we're talking about a man who actually sleeps in the same bed as his wife in an era when that generally wasn't done among their class. He wouldn't do that unless he really loved her.


Though a bit extreme, I think they have done a decent job building to those stolen kisses. For 4 years now Lord Grantham has felt a bit useless and out of it. He's stuck wearing his uniform and reading the paper while others fight the war, while the wounded rest in his house. His children care for the wounded, his wife runs the house, and he is empty. In the maid he finds someone he CAN help, giving encouragement, sending word for Freddie. And she appreciates it. Plus we have definitely seen tensions between him and Cora, so it can make a bit of sense.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> Where did Lord Grantham's sudden lust for the maid come from? I don't recall any buildup for that at all. Not that most men need any buildup, but for drama purposes it helps to explain a character's motivation.





nirisahn said:


> I wonder that too. It seems so out of character for him. I know he's been feeling a bit useless since the war started, but you get no hint that something that drastic has been building. After all, we're talking about a man who actually sleeps in the same bed as his wife in an era when that generally wasn't done among their class. He wouldn't do that unless he really loved her.


I think Lord Grantham was feeling not only useless, but was also a little lonesome with Lady Grantham working on various projects and seemingly having very little time for him. I want to say that Lord Grantham and the maid had one little moment in the previous episode that hinted that he was a little sweet on her that was supposed to be the set-up for what transpired in 'Spanish Flu' episode.

It's definitely gotten more "soap-opery" this season than last, but it's still quite good. You have to watch, if for nothing more than Maggie Smith who gets all of the best lines and hits a home run every single time.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

CharlieW said:


> I think Lord Grantham was feeling not only useless, but was also a little lonesome with Lady Grantham working on various projects and seemingly having very little time for him. I want to say that Lord Grantham and the maid had one little moment in the previous episode that hinted that he was a little sweet on her that was supposed to be the set-up for what transpired in 'Spanish Flu' episode.
> 
> It's definitely gotten more "soap-opery" this season than last, but it's still quite good. You have to watch, if for nothing more than Maggie Smith who gets all of the best lines and hits a home run every single time.


Mary gets the occasional witty line, like her "Preferably OVER the chauffeur" line in reference to Sir Richard driving the motor.

I think they do a good job showing how the girls all have aspects of the Dowager Countess in their personalities.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

I've decided that if I'm ever reincarnated I want to come back as the Dowager Countess. But maybe with a hundred or so fewer wrinkles.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

nirisahn said:


> I hate to sound mean, but it was sort of nice to see Thomas get his just desserts for all his scheming and conniving.


If that's mean, then I am also mean. I was waiting for the time when Thomas got a little payback.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

TomK said:


> If that's mean, then I am also mean. I was waiting for the time when Thomas got a little payback.


And hopefully, O'Brien will be next.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> I've decided that if I'm ever reincarnated I want to come back as the Dowager Countess. But maybe with a hundred or so fewer wrinkles.


You mean the woman who looks like a chicken? Thanks, SNL.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> And hopefully, O'Brien will be next.


O'Brien has been suffering with the knowledge that she caused the death of Lady Crowleys baby. She hasn't been the same since.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> O'Brien has been suffering with the knowledge that she caused the death of Lady Crowleys baby. She hasn't been the same since.


That's true, she got better after that. But when Thomas came back from the war, she kinda got sucked back into Thomas' hatefest on Mr. Bates.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

CharlieW said:


> That's true, she got better after that. But when Thomas came back from the war, she kinda got sucked back into Thomas' hatefest on Mr. Bates.


Thomas is her friend. She is only sympathisizing with him. She has actually been cautioning him about what he is doing. LIke the black market. She is just not a very happy person.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Except that with regard to Bates, it seemed like even Thomas knew that she was taking it too far.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TomK said:


> If that's mean, then I am also mean. I was waiting for the time when Thomas got a little payback.


But now that he was such a help during the flu epidemic, they'll never be rid of him.

What did he say to Thomas. "I came to check on the sliver." Nudge-nudge, Wink-wink... He might have just said, despite yout help, I STILL don't trust you!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Something that has been bugging me, why are all the women referred to by either their first names or "Mrs. So-and-So" (even if they're not married), but O'Brien is just "O'Brien"? Why isn't she just "Sarah" or "Mrs. O'Brien"?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

laria said:


> Something that has been bugging me, why are all the women referred to by either their first names or "Mrs. So-and-So" (even if they're not married), but O'Brien is just "O'Brien"? Why isn't she just "Sarah" or "Mrs. O'Brien"?


http://www.pbs.org/manorhouse/edwardianlife/family_address.html

How to Address your Servants

It is customary for the Butler to be addressed courteously by his Surname, "Edgar".

It is customary for the Housekeeper to be given the title of "Missus ~", regardless of whether she is single or married.

It is customary for the Chef de Cuisine to be addressed as such, or by the title "Monsieur ~".

* It is customary for your Lady's Maid to be given the title of "Miss ~", regardless of whether she is single or married. It is however acceptable for the Mistress to address her by her Christian name.*

It is customary for a Tutor to be addressed by the title of "Mister ~".

It is very much the custom in the old houses that, when entering into new Service, Lower Servants adopt new names given to them by their Masters. You may follow this tradition and rename certain members of your Staff. Common names for matching Footmen are James and John. Emma is popular for Housemaids.

It is not expected that you take the trouble to remember the names of all your Staff. Indeed, in order to avoid obliging you to converse with them, Lower Servants will endeavour to make themselves invisible to you. As such they should not be acknowledged.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> * It is customary for your Lady's Maid to be given the title of "Miss ~", regardless of whether she is single or married. It is however acceptable for the Mistress to address her by her Christian name.*


But they don't call her Miss O'Brien, that is what confuses me. Her Christian name would be just "Sarah". It just seems weird to me to address a woman by her last name only... even these days it is more common to address men like that, but not women so much.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

They called her Miss O'brien a few times last night. Great episode, liked the behind the scenes.


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

The version of the Christmas gift exchange that I heard in my head:

Lord Grantham: Here you go, Carson old boy -- I thought you might enjoy reading this, a book on 'The Royal Families of Europe'. Or what you might call in your line of work - The Want Ads! Oh, I kid, I kid...

Carson: Oh yes, Lord Grantham, after an 18 hour day of tending to spoiled, uppity rich folk, there's nothing more I'd like to do in my free time, than read about MORE spoiled, uppity rich folk!

Lord Grantham: Besides, they were all out of 'Butlering for Dummies'. Happy Christmas, Carson!

Carson: Thank you, my Lord.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

I just wish they had completely resolved Bates' situation this season.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Jon J said:


> I just wish they had completely resolved Bates' situation this season.


It will take a couple more Season 3 episodes to master Bates' situation


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> It will take a couple more Season 3 episodes to master Bates' situation


I see what you did there.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

CharlieW said:


> I see what you did there.


Someone must have. The Crown Prosecutor seemed to know an awfully lot about a number of private conversations.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Jon J said:


> Someone must have. The Crown Prosecutor seemed to know an awfully lot about a number of private conversations.


While watching, that really bothered me. The only explanation was that Bates himself testified to them. But why?


----------



## CharlieW (May 30, 2001)

Am I the only one who immediately thought of *Arrested Development* when the prison guard yelled "NO TOUCHING!" at Bates and Anna?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> It will take a couple more Season 3 episodes to master Bates' situation


I'd like to see them play with it for a while.

Last night on Red Eye, Andy Levy started off the Pregame Report with, "Free Mr. Bates, America!" I laughed out loud.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> While watching, that really bothered me. The only explanation was that Bates himself testified to them. But why?


This bothered me as well. The prosecutor did make a reference one time that was something like "according to Mr. Bates' testimony (insert random conversation that prosecutor would know nothing about)".

The only thing I could come up with is that maybe Bates went with the strategy of complete honesty and laid it all on the line? That's a stretch though because NOBODY would shoot themselves in the foot that badly!

I really didn't kill her....promise....but let me tell you about that one time I told someone I wished she were dead.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> This bothered me as well. The prosecutor did make a reference one time that was something like "according to Mr. Bates' testimony (insert random conversation that prosecutor would know nothing about)".
> 
> *The only thing I could come up with is that maybe Bates went with the strategy of complete honesty and laid it all on the line? That's a stretch though because NOBODY would shoot themselves in the foot that badly! *
> 
> I really didn't kill her....promise....but let me tell you about that one time I told someone I wished she were dead.


Agree wholeheartedly. And given that it was the same Bates who failed to tell the police about his arsenic purchase this seems to be quite a turnabout. The only good thing about the whole court scene writing was that it didn't last long. Otherwise I really enjoy the series but this is a disappointment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Okay. Did I see mini lights on the tree? 1919?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. Did I see mini lights on the tree? 1919?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_lights

Looks like the first electric tree lights started being used in the late 1800's, so not that unreasonable that they had them in 1919.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

laria said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christmas_lights
> 
> Looks like the first electric tree lights started being used in the late 1800's, so not that unreasonable that they had them in 1919.


I meant the style of the lights. They looked like very modern mini lights. The lights from my childhood, which were made post World War II were big clunky things with heavy wire. The ones on the tree at Downton Abbey looked like they were bought at walmart in 2005.


----------



## jakerock (Dec 9, 2002)

I agree I don't think they had lights that small back then. The only option would have been incandescent and I am not sure how they could have made them that tiny.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So I finally had me a Season 2 marathon yesterday (I stockpiled so I could watch them all at once).

I LOVE this show! I can't believe we have to wait an entire year for Season 3...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Tonight is a more behind the scenes.. My SP didn't pick it up.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Tonight is a more behind the scenes.. My SP didn't pick it up.


When? What time? My PBS station is playing a Masterpiece Classic ep called "The Old Curiosity Shop" at 9 pm.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

My listing show a rerun of last week's DA, which had some behind the scene stuff after the episode, and then The Old Curiosity Shop. And they showed that last year some time.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

dbranco said:


> When? What time? My PBS station is playing a Masterpiece Classic ep called "The Old Curiosity Shop" at 9 pm.


My bad..... It's next Sunday 3/4

It's not called Masterpiece Classic, it's called Downton Abbey- Behind the Drama.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> So I finally had me a Season 2 marathon yesterday (I stockpiled so I could watch them all at once).
> 
> I LOVE this show! I can't believe we have to wait an entire year for Season 3...


Season 3 prediction time...

I dread that they're going to re-animate Patrick/Peter in S3. 

Just as or just after Mary marries, the Patrick/Peter zombie will return and throw the DA inheritance into a tizzy. 

Maybe Bates can be sprung from jail to kill again? For the family, of course. 

Other predictions?


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My bad..... It's next Sunday 3/4
> 
> It's not called Masterpiece Classic, it's called Downton Abbey- Behind the Drama.


EXCELLENT! Thanks!!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Maybe Bates can be sprung from jail to kill again? For the family, of course.


Do we know for a fact that Bates murdered his wife? Entirely possible I missed something as I was watching late at night and struggling to stay awake. But I was under the impression that he didn't really kill her.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Jstkiddn said:


> Do we know for a fact that Bates murdered his wife? Entirely possible I missed something as I was watching late at night and struggling to stay awake. But I was under the impression that he didn't really kill her.


I don't think we know that yet. I'm of the belief that he did not kill her but that would be an unexpected twist if he did.


----------



## etexlady (Jun 23, 2002)

Just completed a marathon of both seasons of DA. S1 on Netflix and S2 I had recorded. Loved, loved, loved it. Hate I have to wait a year before S3. I may have to watch all of Upstairs, Downstairs to get my Lord/Lady fix.

I don't think Bates killed his wife. She was so diabolical I think she killed herself so he would be blamed.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> Do we know for a fact that Bates murdered his wife? Entirely possible I missed something as I was watching late at night and struggling to stay awake. But I was under the impression that he didn't really kill her.


Apparently the smiley face doesn't convey a joke to everyone here


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

philw1776 said:


> Apparently the smiley face doesn't convey a joke to everyone here


No joke. It was the confused emoticon, which was apropos because I was confused.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> No joke. It was the confused emoticon, which was apropos because I was confused.


His , not your .


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> My bad..... It's next Sunday 3/4
> 
> It's not called Masterpiece Classic, it's called Downton Abbey- Behind the Drama.


My recording last week was two hours - the first hour was the Christmas episode, the second hour was a behind-the-scenes episode. Is this "new"episode just that second hour running as a stand alone?


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> His , not your .


LOL!! Got it!

<---should make  her permanent avatar.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

If you like Downton Abbey and are jonesing, you might try a mini-series from about a decade ago called The Forsyte Saga. It had two seasons and the first is streaming for free from the usual places.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> My recording last week was two hours - the first hour was the Christmas episode, the second hour was a behind-the-scenes episode. Is this "new"episode just that second hour running as a stand alone?


I think the running time of the Christmas episode was 90 minutes. The Behind the Drama apparently is 46 minutes. They must have shown about half of it following the Christmas episode. This Sunday they will show the entire thing.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I think the running time of the Christmas episode was 90 minutes. The Behind the Drama apparently is 46 minutes. They must have shown about half of it following the Christmas episode. This Sunday they will show the entire thing.


Thanks. My memory must be off because I was sure that the Christmas episode was coming to an end just before the one-hour mark.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> Do we know for a fact that Bates murdered his wife? Entirely possible I missed something as I was watching late at night and struggling to stay awake. But I was under the impression that he didn't really kill her.


They have left it wonderfully ambiguous. If Vera had been found beaten to death or strangled, I would have my doubts about it. But, poison is so pre-meditated. I can see Bates losing it and killing her, but to poison her tea or whatever, no.

What about the guy with whom she was having that affair? Vera had money. Between what she got from Bates and the publisher, she had to have a nice little nestegg. Did the police find it? If she had it in a bank, who would inherit it (once Bates is hanged)?

I thought she might be mean enough to kill herself and pin it on Bates, but that would only make sense if she'd found out she had a horribly painful fatal illness. Nothing like that was mentioned in the trial scenes.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I thought that Richard Carlisle might have had Vera killed. If I followed the story correctly, she was threatening to tell her story about Mary and Pamuk even though Richard had paid her to keep her mouth shut. Richard didn't want her to talk because then it would give Mary an out from the marriage.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think O'Brien might have killed Vera.

She wanted revenge against Bates pretty badly...


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

David Ortiz said:


> I think the running time of the Christmas episode was 90 minutes. The Behind the Drama apparently is 46 minutes. They must have shown about half of it following the Christmas episode. This Sunday they will show the entire thing.


Hmmm. Not showing up in my wishlish search. I wonder if my local PBS station isn't airing it. (Surely they would?)

Finally caught up on the series and on this thread. (I've been afraid to come in here for fear of this being a spoiler thread, even though it is not marked as such. Someone should change that.) Overall, really terrific work. I think I liked season one better than season two; it was more staid, but also less frantic and less melodramatic. I thought season two maybe threw a bit too much into the pot, and it didn't handle the passage of time (many years!) very well. But that is a minor quibble overall about the season, which I liked in spite of those shortcomings.

I was a little hesitant to watch the behind-the-scenes bit that aired after the finale. The show does such a good job of putting you into that world that I really wasn't sure I wanted the veil pulled back. But I ended up watching, and no harm done. Kind of interesting to see all the actors and especially the actresses in modern makeup and dress. The women especially look much different!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think O'Brien might have killed Vera.
> 
> She wanted revenge against Bates pretty badly...


????


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> ????


Waddaya mean, ????

I think that O'Brien killed her. She held Bates responsible for getting her boy-toy fired. She even made a comment about how she hadn't forgiven him. I think she set him up.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Waddaya mean, ????
> 
> I think that O'Brien killed her. She held Bates responsible for getting her boy-toy fired. She even made a comment about how she hadn't forgiven him. I think she set him up.


Nah. She doesn't like Bates and wouldn't mind seeing him dismissed, but she's not going to kill someone and get him sentenced to death to get rid of him. Not even at her worst -- and her worst is much less than it used to be, as she was largely reformed by what happened to Cora because of her.

Besides, Bates didn't get Thomas fired. Thomas quit before they could fire him. And everything that has happened to Thomas since then has been his own fault, which O'Brien has told him.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think O'Brien might have killed Vera.
> 
> She wanted revenge against Bates pretty badly...


No friggin way.
Even the Jets have a better chance of winning the AFCE than O'B has of being the killa.
They're "evolving" her character from Season one. She starts seeing Thomas for the cad that he is in Season 2. She's got serious regrets about the soap incident.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

philw1776 said:


> Even the Jets have a better chance of winning the AFCE than O'B has of being the killa.


I'd put my mortgage money on Killer O'Brien WAY before I'd risk it on the Jets.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> I'd put my mortgage money on Killer O'Brien WAY before I'd risk it on the Jets.


I stand corrected

my bad


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Waddaya mean, ????
> 
> I think that O'Brien killed her. She held Bates responsible for getting her boy-toy fired. She even made a comment about how she hadn't forgiven him. I think she set him up.


Her boy-toy?

Thomas is gay.

Besides, O'Brien has been living with the guilt of causing the death of her lady's baby. Sheer story is not about Bates.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Her boy-toy?
> 
> Thomas is gay.
> 
> Besides, O'Brien has been living with the guilt of causing the death of her lady's baby. Sheer story is not about Bates.


I know he's gay  I was being funny.

I also know she feels guilty about the baby.

I still think she killed Vera.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> I still think she killed Vera.


But I bet you also like the Jets chances this year.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> I
> I still think she killed Vera.


As I mentioned, I don't -- but if they do go that way, it will be via an ENORMOUS cheat by the show. We've seen that the prosecution somehow knows the intimate details of conversations they really couldn't know about, and yet despite this clairvoyance they wouldn't have known that O'Brien was away from Downton and in London at the same time as Vera's death? And that O'Brien (and Thomas) had repeatedly tried to have Bates fired?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

O'Brien regretted sending the letter to Vera to tell her of Bates' whereabouts and was peeved that Vera was still threatening to reveal Mary's secret (which would shame the family and hurt Cora). I think that's a reasonably likely motive for O'Brien having killed Vera.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Boston Fan said:


> But I bet you also like the Jets chances this year.


Yeah, no way the Jets could ever beat New England in a playoff game. Oh wait...

Just finished watching season two. I read nothing until I finished watching, so I'm glad to hear there will be a season three.

Hopefully we'll see Bates be happy for a change. The guy has more trials and tribulations than Penelope PitStop!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We just watched the first 2 episodes last night. My wife is all about the period pieces and I usually endure them with her. This is a pretty good show so far. I imagine we will watch a couple episodes a night till we are caught up.

I had the Wikipedia page pulled up during it so that I could keep the family and servant rank structure straight.

ETA: Where during the series should I watch the Behind The Scenes episode? I don't want it spoiling anything.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

markz said:


> Where during the series should I watch the Behind The Scenes episode? I don't want it spoiling anything.


I'd wait until you finish up the second season. They show some scenes from the season and make reference to some storylines, so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

Just finished season 1 via Netflix streaming. they don't have season 2. Anywhere I can get it? TIA.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Wheens said:


> Just finished season 1 via Netflix streaming. they don't have season 2. Anywhere I can get it? TIA.


It only just finished airing on PBS a couple weeks ago, so probably won't be on Netflix for a little while.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Wheens said:


> Just finished season 1 via Netflix streaming. they don't have season 2. Anywhere I can get it? TIA.


Season 2 is available on DVD.

At $19.99 for the whole season, it seems pretty reasonable, plus when you purchase the DVD from Amazon you get instant access to the whole season on Amazon VOD for free, so no need to wait until the DVDs arrive.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Season 2 is also on free Prime streaming on Amazon, or $2 per episode to purchase.


----------



## Wheens (Jan 1, 2003)

Boston Fan said:


> Season 2 is available on DVD.
> 
> At $19.99 for the whole season, it seems pretty reasonable, plus when you purchase the DVD from Amazon you get instant access to the whole season on Amazon VOD for free, so no need to wait until the DVDs arrive.


+ Done deal. Due tomorrow.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

Season 2 had been on the Masterpiece website. But after the season ended, they took them down.


----------



## jgmack1 (Oct 19, 2011)

Downton Abbey is the finest television series I have ever seen. I have watched both series and the Christmas special.I cannot wait for more episodes.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

We just finished season 1. Great series!

And Lady Sybil is hot!


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

The Mary and Matt thin is a bit to much soap opera for me, but it still is a great show. Have to watch it after Family Guy to prove I'm civil.

Love Maggie Smith. A lovable grandmother. She delivers the zingger lines and has a great look on her face. _I'm old. What are you gonna do about it_


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

USAFSSO said:


> Love Maggie Smith. A lovable grandmother. She delivers the zingger lines and has a great look on her face. _I'm old. What are you gonna do about it_


Agree that she gets the BEST lines.
Another one: _Weekend? What's a weekend?_


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh God, there was one where Sir Richard said something about leaving and she said something like: "Do you promise?"


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

SeanC said:


> Oh God, there was one where Sir Richard said something about leaving and she said something like: "Do you promise?"


LOL! Yes, that one's a keeper!


----------



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I just got caught up on this series. One thing really bothered me during the Christmas special/last episode. I kept getting upset and came close to yelling at the TV because these characters are so caught up in themselves that no one connected the Bates murder trial to Sir Richard and why nothing had been in the papers. You would think that someone, anyone, would have put 2 and 2 together and at least asked Richard why his papers hadn't printed anything about it and whether he knew anything. He could have testified that he paid off Mrs. Bates and she left his office enraged and threatening to take revenge on Mr. Bates. It would have at least been enough to cast reasonable doubt on Bates having murdered her.

Now that Richard is completely gone, it doesn't appear that anyone will figure out the connection.

[frustrated]

Waiting for Season 3 now.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

While we're all waiting for Season 3, here's Jimmy Fallon's hilarious parody of Downton Abbey:

Downton Sixbey - Episode 1

Downton Sixbey - Episode 2


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for that - I had seen the first one, but I didn't know there was a Part II.

I wonder why DA has spawned so many parodies so quickly? I guess it's easy to spoof. Most of them, including these 2, are pretty funny so bring them on!!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

dbranco said:


> While we're all waiting for Season 3, here's Jimmy Fallon's hilarious parody of Downton Abbey:
> 
> Downton Sixbey - Episode 1
> 
> Downton Sixbey - Episode 2


Is it wrong that I'm eagerly awaiting Episode 3?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dbranco said:


> While we're all waiting for Season 3, here's Jimmy Fallon's hilarious parody of Downton Abbey:
> 
> Downton Sixbey - Episode 1
> 
> Downton Sixbey - Episode 2


Those were great.


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

The first episode of season 3 of Downton Abbey is at TvTorrents now


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Already watched it! Glad to have it back!


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Season 3 premiere.....
(ITV) 9/16/2012 or (PBS) 1/6/2013....


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Also available on usenet:

HD - Downton.Abbey.S03E01.720p.HDTV.x264-TLA
SD - Downton.Abbey.S03E01.HDTV.x264-TLA


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

robojerk said:


> Season 3 premiere.....
> (ITV) 9/16/2012 or (PBS) 1/6/2013....


Why do they do this? Although I have already watched the first two episodes of season 3 through other means. So PBS can pound sand.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

DeDondeEs said:


> Why do they do this? Although I have already watched the first two episodes of season 3 through other means. So PBS can pound sand.


Me too! Loving it!


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

DeDondeEs said:


> Why do they do this?


I assume ITV has some exclusive rights to air it before anyone else does since it's a British show. Kinda like how they don't get all our shows at the same time we get them.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

So how does it work with discussing these new episodes that haven't aired in the US yet? Do I just start a thread with the season and episode number? Or is that verboten on here?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Technically, it's against the rules. There's a UK General Chit-Chat forum that would be okay, but traffic is low there. If you create one, and link it here it might get some of us who use magic to watch it to discuss it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I just watched the last 3 episodes of this--by magical means--to see if I want to go back and watch from the beginning. It's kind of slow moving, but it grows on you. Of course, stepping in in the middle it's hard to figure out who's who. Maybe I'll rent S1 and see how it goes. I heard that the guy who plays Jorah Mormount on GoT was in it at some point, so that's when I got interested. Before that I thought it was a show about nuns who lived downtown.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I just watched the last 3 episodes of this--by magical means--to see if I want to go back and watch from the beginning. It's kind of slow moving, but it grows on you. Of course, stepping in in the middle it's hard to figure out who's who. Maybe I'll rent S1 and see how it goes. I heard that the guy who plays Jorah Mormount on GoT was in it at some point, so that's when I got interested. Before that I thought it was a show about nuns who lived downtown.


It's on Netflix if you have it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Maybe I'll rent S1 and see how it goes. I heard that the guy who plays Jorah Mormount on GoT was in it at some point, so that's when I got interested. Before that I thought it was a show about nuns who lived downtown.


He was a semi-major character in season 2.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I like how diverse my taste in shows is. I watched the newest episode of DA last night and then watched the newest episode of Walking Dead, and I love both shows!


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> I just watched the last 3 episodes of this--by magical means--to see if I want to go back and watch from the beginning. It's kind of slow moving, but it grows on you. Of course, stepping in in the middle it's hard to figure out who's who. Maybe I'll rent S1 and see how it goes. I heard that the guy who plays Jorah Mormount on GoT was in it at some point, so that's when I got interested. Before that I thought it was a show about nuns who lived downtown.


If you at all like what you have seen with Season 3, I highly recommend that you go back and start with Season 1.

Season 1 was _fantastic_. I liked Season 2, but though there was a bit of a drop-off from the quality storytelling we had come to expect from the first season. It's hard to duplicate the freshness of that first season, but Season 3 so far is closer in quality to Season 1.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

There are also Christmas specials.. They move the plot along some what.

Season 1 (episodes 1 - 7)
Season 2 (episodes 1 - 8)
S02E09 (Christmas Special)
Season 3 (episodes 1 - 8)
S03E09 (Christmas Special)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Downton Abbey revisited ( behind the scenes, etc) airs this Sunday on PBS


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Does anyone know when the next season will begin airing in the US?


----------



## tiellv (Nov 11, 2002)

January 6. 
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/classic/downtonabbey3.html


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Downton Abbey revisited ( behind the scenes, etc) airs this Sunday on PBS


Looks like it will include pledge breaks. Record and watch later...


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Worth watching? Please post here after you've watched it, and let me know (yes or no would be sufficient) if there are any major spoilers -- mostly I'm concerned about occurrences that affect the lives of the main characters in a big way, like someone dying, getting married, getting pregnant, hooking up with someone else in the house, etc. Sorry - not sure how else to describe the types of spoilers that would keep me from watching this behind the scenes ep.



Spoiler



I know who's playing Cora's mother, for example, and that 'spoiler' didn't bother me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dbranco said:


> Worth watching? Please post here after you've watched it, and let me know (yes or no would be sufficient) if there are any major spoilers -- mostly I'm concerned about occurrences that affect the lives of the main characters in a big way, like someone dying, getting married, getting pregnant, hooking up with someone else in the house, etc.


I'm sure someone else will confirm after it airs, but the description on the PBS website makes it seem like it is a look-back at seasons 1-2, some behind the scenes stuff, interviews, and a sneak peak at season 3.


> "As the Thanksgiving holiday winds down, PBS is excited to treat our loyal 'Downton Abbey' fans to a fun *retrospective* on Sunday, November 25," said senior vice president and chief TV executive John F. Wilson. "We hope viewers will gather with family and friends to watch the *great moments from Seasons 1 and 2, and preview a sneak peek of Season 3 to whet their appetites* just six weeks before the premiere."


I really doubt that it will be more than we've already seen in the previews for season 3. I guess if you have avoided the previews, though, maybe you wouldn't want to watch that part of the show. But I don't think that they will spoil their show before it airs.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

They did a behind-the-scenes special at the end of season 2. I've just assumed this is a repeat of that. Is that not the case?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

cmontyburns said:


> They did a behind-the-scenes special at the end of season 2. I've just assumed this is a repeat of that. Is that not the case?


That's what I'm thinking too...


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Why does PBS wait so long to broadcast this show? It seems a little crazy to wait so long after they've aired in the U.K.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Mild spoilers in the first 5 minutes (although acknowledged and played with by Angela Lansbury).


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Season 4 has been confirmed! Woo hoo...


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> Why does PBS wait so long to broadcast this show? It seems a little crazy to wait so long after they've aired in the U.K.


It might not be that PBS waits to air it, but when ITV sold the rights to PBS to air it that they can't air it until a certain date.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Just finished watching all 8 eps of season 3 over two nights. Another great season. Soap opera at its very finest. Lots of great character development, and more humor than previously. (I think I laughed at just about every line that Maggie Smith spoke. Amazing actress!) And there's some tragedy, of course. All superbly acted, down to the very smallest roles.

The only scenes I didn't care for were the prison scenes, but Brendan Coyle is such a great, charismatic actor that he makes them work. I hope he gets some movie roles out of this series, he really is a fascinating actor to watch.

Looking forward to the Christmas special now.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree, Hcour. Fantastic season. Can't wait for the Christmas special! For those of you waiting for PBS to air it, it will be worth the wait. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## cowboychincs (Nov 19, 2006)

Question... why does TiVo show the first episode of Season 3 Downton Abbey as Sea 6 Ep3 ??? 

(sorry if this has already been asked, but could not find any mention of it)


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cowboychincs said:


> Question... why does TiVo show the first episode of Season 3 Downton Abbey as Sea 6 Ep3 ???
> 
> (sorry if this has already been asked, but could not find any mention of it)


Probably because this is the 6th season of _Masterpiece Classic_, which is the program on PBS that they show _Downton Abbey_ on.

I dunno why it would show episode 3, though. This should be the 7th episode of _Masterpiece Classic_ this season.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Season 6 Episode 7 for me


----------



## cowboychincs (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks cherry ghost... yes, mine does show Sea 6 Ep 7... so why is that? I thought it was Season 3??? Episode 1.... so confusing.... can someone explain? It would sure help if TiVo and we can get on the same page.... just say'in.... cause I dont care if it is the 6th season of Masterpiece Classic... all I am interested in is what season and what episode of Downton Abbey it is.... suggest TiVo just put in the Season and Episode of what is showing... not the 'channel'.... just an idea....


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

cowboychincs said:


> Thanks cherry ghost... yes, mine does show Sea 6 Ep 7... so why is that? I thought it was Season 3??? Episode 1.... so confusing.... can someone explain? It would sure help if TiVo and we can get on the same page.... just say'in.... cause I dont care if it is the 6th season of Masterpiece Classic... all I am interested in is what season and what episode of Downton Abbey it is.... suggest TiVo just put in the Season and Episode of what is showing... not the 'channel'.... just an idea....


TiVo has nothing to do with it. Complain to PBS.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

There's a 1-hour show about Highclere Castle before the DA episode - it also replays later tonight.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cowboychincs said:


> Thanks cherry ghost... yes, mine does show Sea 6 Ep 7... so why is that? I thought it was Season 3??? Episode 1.... so confusing.... can someone explain? It would sure help if TiVo and we can get on the same page.... just say'in.... cause I dont care if it is the 6th season of Masterpiece Classic... all I am interested in is what season and what episode of Downton Abbey it is.... suggest TiVo just put in the Season and Episode of what is showing... not the 'channel'.... just an idea....




Masterpiece Classic IS the name of the show. It's not the name of the channel.

You should probably complain to PBS about their guide data if you want the episode description to show the Downton Abbey episode number, but it would be silly for them to show it as the episode number of Masterpiece Classic.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

Between streaming on Netflix and streaming on Amazon, I'm caught up and watched the episode last night. Stayed up too late finishing it, but I saw it all the way through! My husband watched it with me, he'd never seen it. I think he's going to go back and get caught up as well!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Best line of the evening, from The Dowager Countess:


> I'm so looking forward to seeing your mother again. When I'm with her I'm reminded of the virtues of the English.
> 
> _But isn't she American?_
> 
> Exactly.


----------



## cowboychincs (Nov 19, 2006)

OK... Thanks cherry ghost... I should have known that it was soooo stupid of me to think that TiVo was not to blame... sorry for the confusion.... even though they are the ones that are using the info received from PBS or whomever for use for THEIR clients... so sorry... wont happen again.... and thanks laira... gee whiz.... who would have ever thought that it wouldn't make sense to show the season and episode numbers that would be correct with what you are watching on that particular channel at that particular time for that particular show... again... stupid me.... and stupid of me to think that Masterpiece Classic is the show I am watching vs Downton Abbey... how silly and stupid can I get... again... sorry to ask such ridiculous questions..... whew.... so happy I got lectured in what does not make sense....


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> Best line of the evening, from The Dowager Countess:
> 
> 
> > I'm so looking forward to seeing your mother again. When I'm with her I'm reminded of the virtues of the English.
> ...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

cowboychincs said:


> OK... Thanks cherry ghost... I should have known that it was soooo stupid of me to think that TiVo was not to blame... sorry for the confusion.... even though they are the ones that are using the info received from PBS or whomever for use for THEIR clients... so sorry... wont happen again.... and thanks laira... gee whiz.... who would have ever thought that it wouldn't make sense to show the season and episode numbers that would be correct with what you are watching on that particular channel at that particular time for that particular show... again... stupid me.... and stupid of me to think that Masterpiece Classic is the show I am watching vs Downton Abbey... how silly and stupid can I get... again... sorry to ask such ridiculous questions..... whew.... so happy I got lectured in what does not make sense....


We waited 6 years for this??


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

pdhenry said:


> We waited 6 years for this??


It was all pent up.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> Best line of the evening, from The Dowager Countess:


I've already watched this season, but will enjoy all of her quotes! Keep posting them! She gets the best lines and delivers them brilliantly!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

So, I thought i had this season passed but only had last weeks episode recorded. Stumbled on it live about 15 minutes in. They were in the "other" smaller home. Not sure I missed anything as I figured out most of it as I went along but if I did miss something important,let me know.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

KenDC said:


> if I did miss something important,let me know.


It turns out all of season 2 was just a dream.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't think you missed anything but there's an episode 2 synopsis here:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/synopsis/downton-abbey-season-3-episode-2

You can catch what you missed (or watch the whole episode) here:
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/watch-online/full-episodes/downton-abbey-season-3-episode-2/


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> I don't think you missed anything but there's an episode 2 synopsis here:
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/programs/features/synopsis/downton-abbey-season-3-episode-2
> 
> You can catch what you missed (or watch the whole episode) here:
> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/watch-online/full-episodes/downton-abbey-season-3-episode-2/


Thanks!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

OT, but look at the previews for _Mr. Selfridge_ while you're there.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

KenDC said:


> So, I thought i had this season passed but only had last weeks episode recorded. Stumbled on it live about 15 minutes in. They were in the "other" smaller home. Not sure I missed anything as I figured out most of it as I went along but if I did miss something important,let me know.


I'm rewatching now and I've made some notes along the way. A lot of the scenes in the part of the episode you missed are setup for the things that came later.

The critical thing you missed for the long term: the scenes that show the visit of Anna to Vera Bates' friend Mrs. Bartlett. Mrs. B. says that she walked out with Vera while she was posting a letter. We learn that Vera was in a strange mood, that she was cooking, and she was expecting Bates to come home later for tea. "I remember she made pastry, and she was scrubbing it out of her nails like she didn't care if she took her skin off."

Which makes me wonder if Vera


Spoiler



planned to kill Bates but poisoned herself with the arsenic by accident.



You missed all the hints about Sir Anthony ditching Edith in the altar. There's a pre-wedding talk where they both put their foot in it, and shows that they really aren't well-suited. (I suspect no man wants to be told that a woman wants to "make him her life's work". Ouch!)


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

That's a good theory, Jan. :up:


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't really know what Anna is hoping to prove by going to talk to all these people, especially this lady who was good friends with Vera. Even if she tells Anna something, it seems unlikely to me that she would ever tell the truth to the authorities.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

murgatroyd said:


> I'm rewatching now and I've made some notes along the way. A lot of the scenes in the part of the episode you missed are setup for the things that came later.
> 
> The critical thing you missed for the long term: the scenes that show the visit of Anna to Vera Bates' friend Mrs. Bartlett. Mrs. B. says that she walked out with Vera while she was posting a letter. We learn that Vera was in a strange mood, that she was cooking, and she was expecting Bates to come home later for tea. "I remember she made pastry, and she was scrubbing it out of her nails like she didn't care if she took her skin off."
> 
> ...


Thanks. I ended up watching the begining online last night. Good notes.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't really know what Anna is hoping to prove by going to talk to all these people, especially this lady who was good friends with Vera. Even if she tells Anna something, it seems unlikely to me that she would ever tell the truth to the authorities.


Yes she most likely won't testify in Bates' behalf but Anna learned something about Vera's last hours that hints at how she really died. Anna hasn't really processed that hint yet.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't really know what Anna is hoping to prove by going to talk to all these people, especially this lady who was good friends with Vera. Even if she tells Anna something, it seems unlikely to me that she would ever tell the truth to the authorities.


Mrs. Bartlett is very likely to tell a story to make her friend Vera look good. And there may be some actual fact in the middle of that story which Mrs. Bartlett thinks proves that Bates is guilty, which actually proves that Bates is innocent.

Speculating now, but for all we know,


Spoiler



Mrs. Bartlett poisoned the pie herself (either as someone's agent, or working on her own) while Vera went out to mail her letter. Note that the producers of DA have established how close by all the neighbors are, so we know there are plenty of watching eyes that could say whether Mrs. Bartlett actually walked out with Vera or not.



So we'll see which way they go with this.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Maybe... honestly I don't like the whole Bates and Anna storyline, so I wouldn't be sad to see him stay in jail.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I want Bates to come back so Thomas doesn't have to be a valet anymore, and the Crawleys can ditch his conniving ass. But of course that won't happen.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

laria said:


> Maybe... honestly I don't like the whole Bates and Anna storyline, so I wouldn't be sad to see him stay in jail.


Really? I love Bates. He's such a sweet man. They can't leave him in jail.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I would rather find out more about what makes Thomas such an insufferable prick than follow Bates getting his jail cell tossed and picking fights with his cellmate. That didn't seem like a very good decision! I would be afraid to go to sleep in a locked cell with someone that I had threatened!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I'm rewatching now and I've made some notes along the way. A lot of the scenes in the part of the episode you missed are setup for the things that came later.
> 
> The critical thing you missed for the long term: the scenes that show the visit of Anna to Vera Bates' friend Mrs. Bartlett. Mrs. B. says that she walked out with Vera while she was posting a letter. We learn that Vera was in a strange mood, that she was cooking, and she was expecting Bates to come home later for tea. "I remember she made pastry, and she was scrubbing it out of her nails like she didn't care if she took her skin off."
> 
> ...


Ouch was right!! I was very surprised at Edith's comment there. Just couldn't believe it.

I completely agree that Mrs. Bartlett thought she was ensuring Anna would see Mr. Bates' guilt... but, she did just the opposite. I did my best "AHA!" during the scene you've mentioned above. Now how long before Anna figures that out, and what is she going to do with the info? I can't even think of ways she could use such information during this period...



murgatroyd said:


> I want Bates to come back so Thomas doesn't have to be a valet anymore, and the Crawleys can ditch his conniving ass. But of course that won't happen.


I'm pretty sure O'Brien can take care of him. I really disliked them both - but, liked them together. This feud has made me just dislike them all around.

I'm cracking up at Daisy testing the waters of becoming a modern woman. She's too cute.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

SoBelle0 said:


> I'm cracking up at Daisy testing the waters of becoming a modern woman. She's too cute.


:up::up: Agree completely. Poor girl seems to work her butt off and she isn't even ranked high enough to sit at the table to eat! Easily one of my favorite characters in the show.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

efilippi said:


> Poor girl seems to work her butt off and she isn't even ranked high enough to sit at the table to eat!


I don't think it's got to do with her rank... didn't they say she eats in the kitchen with Mrs. Patmore? I don't remember Mrs. Patmore ever being at the servant's table either, except for when they were eating up the wedding goodies.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't think it's got to do with her rank... didn't they say she eats in the kitchen with Mrs. Patmore? I don't remember Mrs. Patmore ever being at the servant's table either, except for when they were eating up the wedding goodies.


I just finished the companion book for Seasons 1 and 2, The World of Downton Abbey, which explains a lot of the historical background, including how things work belowstairs (and above).

Every now and again, they slip up, but I suppose some of the slips may be excused on historical grounds because things are changing. But yes, for the most part, the kitchen staff ate together, and wouldn't have eaten at the same table as the rest of the staff.

Edited to add: I know from my own reading, the scene where Thomas snarls at the new footman for bringing a shirt to the servants' table to work on is spot-on. One former butler, in his book on how to run a stately home, complains about scenes where the valet irons the shirts in the kitchen. He says no clothing preparation would have been done anywhere near the kitchen.

His words: "no kitchen person would have been allowed to lay a greasy eye on them".

At any rate, I couldn't resist the book -- there are loads of gorgeous pictures of the actors in costume. And the bibliography is dangerous to a book junkie. 

I'll probably pick up the Season Three companion book, too.

Edited to add: Old news, but if you haven't seen them already, check out these cheeky, print-your-own Downton Abbey paper dolls.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I'm wondering where they're going with reintroducing the prostitute ex-maid character.



Spoiler



Any chance her kid was actually fathered by Lord Grantham? Didn't he have a fling with a servant during season 1?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Satchel said:


> I'm wondering where they're going with reintroducing the prostitute ex-maid character.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



No... they never actually slept together that we know of. They only made out a few times before they agreed not to have an affair. After that was when Jane left Downton, to avoid further issues.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

laria said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No... they never actually slept together that we know of. They only made out a few times before they agreed not to have an affair. After that was when Jane left Downton, to avoid further issues.


Yeah, after I looked up the maids names I remembered.

I sure wonder why Ethel keeps showing up and why she seems determined to get help for her kid, yet keeps running away. Got to be a major plot twist there somewhere.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Satchel said:


> I sure wonder why Ethel keeps showing up and why she seems determined to get help for her kid, yet keeps running away. Got to be a major plot twist there somewhere.


They've already established that if she gives him up to his father's family, she'll have to relinquish all contact.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Satchel said:


> Yeah, after I looked up the maids names I remembered.
> 
> I sure wonder why Ethel keeps showing up and why she seems determined to get help for her kid, yet keeps running away. Got to be a major plot twist there somewhere.


Oh wow, and I was totally confused and was thinking Jane was the prostitute.  Now I remember her after seeing her picture.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Question. Why all the spoiler blanks on personal speculation? My understanding is that spoilers are for, well, spoilers, not speculation.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Did they ever mention how much money he got? I'm curious what enough money in 1920's is enough to run Downton.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

After watching the episode a couple of times, and doing a bit of searching, I finally figured out that Lady Edith's wedding dress was designed by Lucile instead of Patou.

For those without an interest in fashion history, it's along the same lines as Lady Edith being married by the local person rather than the archbishop; Lucile was born in England and raised in Canada; Patou is based in Paris. (Wikipedia says that the House of Patou closed in 1987 when designer Christian Lacroix left to start his own house.)

Speculation: will Sir Anthony be paying court (again) to the (soon-to-be-divorced) Duchess (discussed in the pre-wedding talk with Edith)?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

philw1776 said:


> Question. Why all the spoiler blanks on personal speculation? My understanding is that spoilers are for, well, spoilers, not speculation.


For the conversation between Anna and Mrs. Bartlett -- since I was both giving a partial recap and speculating on why I thought the information was important enough to recap, I wanted to separate the two.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

Related but not in-line with the show, PBS is airing "Secrets of Highclere Castle". Fun to see how real events are reflected in the show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I have already watched Season 3 online (PM me if you want the link) - I won't spoil anything, but I will say WOW, do I love this show!

I don't remember where I read this, but it's so interesting to me. When you watch the show, the "Upstairs" portion is beautifully lit, shot with the traditional camera, so lovely and stately...then the "Downstairs" part is shot with a hand-held camera, it's dark and greasy, and really captures the frenetic atmosphere.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

kimsan said:


> Related but not in-line with the show, PBS is airing "Secrets of Highclere Castle". Fun to see how real events are reflected in the
> show.


Thanks -- TiVo is set!



Regina said:


> I don't remember where I read this, but it's so interesting to me. When you watch the show, the "Upstairs" portion is beautifully lit, shot with the traditional camera, so lovely and stately...then the "Downstairs" part is shot with a hand-held camera, it's dark and greasy, and really captures the frenetic atmosphere.


They said in the companion book (linked to above) for S 1 & 2 that the downstairs scenes are shot with hand-held. It may have been mentioned elsewhere as well.

All of the technical arts come into play to differentiate upstairs vs. downstairs. The color palette of the sets and clothing, and the materials used, are also in stark contrast.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

kimsan said:


> Related but not in-line with the show, PBS is airing "Secrets of Highclere Castle". Fun to see how real events are reflected in the show.





murgatroyd said:


> Thanks -- TiVo is set!


I don't see this upcoming on my PBS station in the next 10 days?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It aired here immediately before the season premiere.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I don't see this upcoming on my PBS station in the next 10 days?


The SF Bay Area has a lot of PBS stations, so we get lots of chances to catch things. At http://www.pbs.org/ you can sign up for PBS Previews, which will give you a heads-up about notable programs. There's also a station-finder, and you can cross-check your Guide Data against your local station's online schedule. Or just set a wishlist to grab the show if it repeats.



TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Did they ever mention how much money he got? I'm curious what enough money in 1920's is enough to run Downton.


According to CNN, in modern dollars, we're looking at 1.5 million or so. But I agree that it would be more interesting to know the figure in 1920s money.


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> The SF Bay Area has a lot of PBS stations, so we get lots of chances to catch things. At http://www.pbs.org/ you can sign up for PBS Previews, which will give you a heads-up about notable programs. There's also a station-finder, and you can cross-check your Guide Data against your local station's online schedule. Or just set a wishlist to grab the show if it repeats.


Or try PBS online.



> According to CNN, in modern dollars, we're looking at 1.5 million or so. But I agree that it would be more interesting to know the figure in 1920s money.


Sounds about right as the documentary said it's over 1 million today with just 20 vs 60+ staff.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> According to CNN, in modern dollars, we're looking at 1.5 million or so. But I agree that it would be more interesting to know the figure in 1920s money.


That's _per year_.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> That's _per year_.


Yes, indeed, thanks for clarifying. I suppose I left that out because I thought it would be clear from context, but it's much better to make it explicit.

Now imagine how much money one would need to clear 1.5 million per year (to run the estate) and _not use up the capital_. 

Presumably the estate will generate some income, even after the agricultural economy collapses. So one may not need to have the entire 1.5 million per year supplied from outside income.

Now here's my WTF? moment.

Since I'm a Jane Austen fan, I'm tolerably familiar with the idea of real property being entailed so that only a male heir can inherit it. This, plus primogeniture, is part of the mechanism by which large estates like Downton Abbey were preserved and passed along with the title in families like Lord Grantham's.

Last night, just for jollies, I went to read some of the legal commentary that people had written back in Season One to explain the entail to viewers who weren't already familiar with entails (e.g. from reading Austen). And now I'm sorry I did.

In the recent episodes, Robert is talking about selling Downton Abbey. How can he sell it? I was assuming that because of the entail, he only had a life interest in the property, and it wasn't his to dispose of. Otherwise he could have left it to Mary (the eldest child).

If entailed property were disposable in that manner, couldn't he just sell Downton Abbey to Mary for a pound, and break the entail that way?

Note that Matthew is not the heir apparent -- he is only the heir presumptive, so any rules that involve what the heir apparent might do won't apply.

The hunting lodge (which they've now dubbed "Downton Place"), if passed to Robert fee simple (or any other properties which aren't entailed) might be sold, but I assume that the proceeds from that sale wouldn't be enough to support Downton Abbey for very long, or they would have considered that already.

It would be interesting to know what the producers have imagined for the terms of the entail.

Note also that no one has considered closing the Dower House and bringing the staff over to Downton Abbey, to make up for the lack of staff at the main house. It would be socially awkward to have the Dowager Countess under the same roof, however.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> ...
> Note also that no one has considered closing the Dower House and bringing the staff over to Downton Abbey, to make up for the lack of staff at the main house. It would be socially awkward to have the Dowager Countess under the same roof, however.


Great info!! Thanks so much for posting all that.

And, that last bit that I quoted, while terribly unlikely for the time and for the character, would certainly make for some awesome TV, now wouldn't it?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

They couldn't go wrong with more Maggie Smith. That's just not possible.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

Downton Abbey, Season 3 episode 1 & 2, as seen on Facebook - 
http://www.happyplace.com/20382/dowton-abbey-facebook-recap

Note, the website may contain spoilers, I'm not sure. I've already seen all of S3 and the Christmas special, so I don't know what happens when. The site claims to be only Ep. 1 & 2, but enter at your own risk


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

tlrowley said:


> Downton Abbey, Season 3 episode 1 & 2, as seen on Facebook -
> http://www.happyplace.com/20382/dowton-abbey-facebook-recap
> 
> Note, the website may contain spoilers, I'm not sure. I've already seen all of S3 and the Christmas special, so I don't know what happens when. The site claims to be only Ep. 1 & 2, but enter at your own risk


Those were perfect!! Hilarious! I've only seen Eps 1 and 2 - and didn't see any spoilers beyond. 
I didn't read comments, though.

Thanks for sharing! I'm passing them along, too.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 10, 2004)

I thought they were pretty funny, too. I hope they keep them up, I'd follow the whole season .


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

If anyone wants to read the blog posts I referred to in my earlier post, here are the links:

Downton Abbey Entailed? Understanding the Complicated Legal Issues in the new Masterpiece Classic Series from Austenprose -- A Jane Austen Blog

and

Downton Abbey Fans - Welcome to the MOST Boring Law School Class from Promantica

And this post lists many of the actual statutes involved, with the dates the laws changed: 
The Downton Abbey entail ... from ObiterJ

Paging Turtleboy, TB to the white courtesy phone please ....


----------



## HoosierFan (May 8, 2001)

I would think that he would not be selling Downton Abbey himself, he would be selling it on behalf of the estate. He still would have no access to the principal. The proceeds would just provide the income to support the rest of the estate.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

HoosierFan said:


> I would think that he would not be selling Downton Abbey himself, he would be selling it on behalf of the estate. He still would have no access to the principal. The proceeds would just provide the income to support the rest of the estate.


I don't think he could do that without breaking the entail.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Just went to Amazon.com and they have a big announcement on the front page. They locked down exclusve streaming rights to Downton Abbey. 

Seasons 3 and on will be exclusve to Amazon. Seasons 1 & 2 will become exclusive later in the year. So, if you want to watch Downton Abbey S1 & S2 and only have Netflix, better get to watching it.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Netflix doesn't even have Season 2 on streaming. My SO told me about this, and I went to go see if they had pulled Season 1 from Netflix, but it's still there, and I was surprised to see that Season 2 had never shown up (I ended up watching Season 2 on PBS last year so I had never gone back to see if it was there before).


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

You can also buy a Season Pass and get the rest of this season now.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I'm too cheap to do that.  It's not like it's going to take that much longer for PBS to air them all.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

laria said:


> I'm too cheap to do that.  It's not like it's going to take that much longer for PBS to air them all.


I am the same.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Me too. I can't fathom how anyone would pay to watch a tv show. I know I'll probably change my thinking some day, but not for now.

I bought an apple tv a year or so ago and think I've used it once and that to watch a movie that Amazon didn't have yet. Buying stuff on iTunes that is otherwise free is one of those mysteries to me.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

efilippi said:


> ... I can't fathom how anyone would pay to watch a tv show. I know I'll probably change my thinking some day, but not for now....


I might for a show that's not on the air. But I won't pay for anything currently airing.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

efilippi said:


> Me too. I can't fathom how anyone would pay to watch a tv show. I know I'll probably change my thinking some day, but not for now.
> 
> I bought an apple tv a year or so ago and think I've used it once and that to watch a movie that Amazon didn't have yet. Buying stuff on iTunes that is otherwise free is one of those mysteries to me.


Do you pay for cable, FIOS, or satellite?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you support PBS?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes I do. I pay for cable, hence my aversion to paying someone else. But if my main source was OTA and an episode of The Good Wife was truncated because of football (grr) it would still drive me nuts to have to pay iTunes for it. 

I have no issues with paying for entertainment but I guess I feel that if I have paid for it once, by no matter what means, I am strongly against paying for it a second time

edit to add that pdhenry got in the middle here. I do support PBS but don't see the relevance.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Do you support PBS?


YEP! I have for >20 years now


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

efilippi said:


> Yes I do. I pay for cable, hence my aversion to paying someone else. But if my main source was OTA and an episode of The Good Wife was truncated because of football (grr) it would still drive me nuts to have to pay iTunes for it.
> 
> I have no issues with paying for entertainment but I guess I feel that if I have paid for it once, by no matter what means, I am strongly against paying for it a second time
> 
> edit to add that pdhenry got in the middle here. I do support PBS but don't see the relevance.


I understand.

I'm OTA so it doesn't bother me to pay for a show now and again.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> Do you support PBS?


I've been meaning to kick them some cash...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Are we discussing plot details in this thread?

So much happened in the last 2 episodes!!!


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Are we discussing plot details in this thread?
> 
> So much happened in the last 2 episodes!!!


We had a thread for last week and I just started a thread for this weeks show:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=500559

Edit: here is last weeks: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=500253


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks Ken!!! :up:


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I am a Goof!!
I was showing this to my F-I-L last night on Netflix, and that is the first time I realized it is not *Downtown* Abbey. How embarrassing!
I think this is common for me especially on TCF. I read very quickly and sometimes mis-read. Slow it down, Jill!

FWIW, I have not watched the show. Ever.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)




----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

Hoffer said:


> Just went to Amazon.com and they have a big announcement on the front page. They locked down exclusve streaming rights to Downton Abbey.
> 
> Seasons 3 and on will be exclusve to Amazon. Seasons 1 & 2 will become exclusive later in the year. So, if you want to watch Downton Abbey S1 & S2 and only have Netflix, better get to watching it.


"...Beginning June 18, 2013, Prime Instant Video will be the exclusive subscription service for streaming the all-new Season 3 of "Downton Abbey", and later this year, no digital subscription service other than Prime Instant Video will offer any seasons of "Downton Abbey." Prime Instant Video will continue to be the exclusive subscription home through Season 4 and, if produced, Season 5 of "Downton Abbey.""

I don't understand what this means. Does "exclusive subscription service for streaming" mean ONLY for "streaming"? Does that exclude shows you "buy" from AppleTV? Will future seasons still be available on TV via PBS. Could someone good at understanding legalese please explain?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

javabird said:


> "...Beginning June 18, 2013, Prime Instant Video will be the exclusive subscription service for streaming the all-new Season 3 of "Downton Abbey", and later this year, no digital subscription service other than Prime Instant Video will offer any seasons of "Downton Abbey." Prime Instant Video will continue to be the exclusive subscription home through Season 4 and, if produced, Season 5 of "Downton Abbey.""
> 
> I don't understand what this means. Does "exclusive subscription service for streaming" mean ONLY for "streaming"? Does that exclude shows you "buy" from AppleTV? Will future seasons still be available on TV via PBS. Could someone good at understanding legalese please explain?


I believe it's streaming only. No more Netflix.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Should still be available on PBS.org since that is not a subscription service.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Do they have back seasons on PBS.org? I thought they only had the past few episodes.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

tiams said:


> Should still be available on PBS.org since that is not a subscription service.


I believe watching it on PBS.org would qualify as "streaming." Watching on TV would not be streaming. But it depends on how you define streaming. For example, on the Apple TV you buy the show and download it, so you can watch later at any time. But if you choose the "watch now" feature before it finishes downloading, technically that would be "streaming."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

tiams said:


> Should still be available on PBS.org since that is not a subscription service.





laria said:


> Do they have back seasons on PBS.org? I thought they only had the past few episodes.


I have seen past seasons available at times on pbs.org but they are not continuously available.



javabird said:


> I believe watching it on PBS.org would qualify as "streaming." Watching on TV would not be streaming. But it depends on how you define streaming. For example, on the Apple TV you buy the show and download it, so you can watch later at any time. But if you choose the "watch now" feature before it finishes downloading, technically that would be "streaming."


I don't know why you quoted me, I didn't say watching it on PBS wasn't "streaming", I said it is not a "subscription service" which it what the amazon deal mentioned.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

tiams said:


> I don't know why you quoted me, I didn't say watching it on PBS wasn't "streaming", I said it is not a "subscription service" which it what the amazon deal mentioned.


Sorry, I guess I misunderstood you. I was very confused by the PR, and I guess I was trying to get clarification. It sounds like Amazon's exclusive will only be for "subscription service" so, as you pointed out, that means show will still be on pbs.org, and I guess it will still be on TV.

I'm getting very frustrated by all these "exclusive" deals that are dividing up shows between different services, and judging by the comments I read on other forums, it sounds like I'm not alone.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

So we're to believe that a number of conservative Englishmen (and women) born in the 19th century are at least quietly tolerant of homosexuality, and believe that homosexuality is not a choice.

Allrightythen.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Some were, most weren't. And the lady of the house was an American, also tolerant. I don't understand the "allrightythen" point at all.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Marco said:


> So we're to believe that a number of conservative Englishmen (and women) born in the 19th century are at least quietly tolerant of homosexuality, and believe that homosexuality is not a choice.
> 
> Allrightythen.


This is a wiki answers post, so it may be full of it, but it makes sense based upon the Roaring 20s and the references to gay Berlin.

"Homosexuality throughout history has had different views at the same time by different people. The pros and cons of it have always been around. Homosexuality was still illegal in the 1920's, but the general feel of the "Roaring Twenties" was more liberal than many other eras. As women began to cast off traditional gender roles in terms of clothing, some gay men and women began to be more open as well, particularly in large cities like Chicago, New York, Berlin, and London. Otherwise, like sex in general, was kept hush hush. It was uncommon for people to speak of such things. Women did not show off their pregnant bodies, they did not speak of sex in public and kept themselves covered completely.
So in the 1920's sex in general was viewed as private and was not to be shared publicly with anyone else. No matter what type of sex it was, there were no ads for sexual devices or porn, though there were prostitutes and bath houses, the general rule was it was all kept discreet.
The Great Depression brought a resurgence of conservative thinking, and the homosexual communities of the 20s generally disappeared. The exception was the gay/drag community in Berlin, which flourished until the rise of the Nazi regime."


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Marco said:


> So we're to believe that a number of conservative Englishmen (and women) born in the 19th century are at least quietly tolerant of homosexuality, and believe that homosexuality is not a choice.
> 
> Allrightythen.


I think back then nobody would have even considered that homosexuality was something a person would choose to be since it was illegal and made you such an outcast (and worse). So everybody naturally assumed it is not a choice. Which then makes you wonder how they could disdain someone just for being what they are by birth.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

tiams said:


> I think back then nobody would have even considered that homosexuality was something a person would choose to be since it was illegal and made you such an outcast (and worse). So everybody naturally assumed it is not a choice. Which then makes you wonder how they could disdain someone just for being what they are by birth.


Lots of people make stupid decisions and poor choices in their life. I'm not sure that the threat of worse consequences would make people believe it wasn't a choice.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just finished the 3rd season, after starting a marathon viewing of the entire series that started this past weekend when I discovered I finally had Xfinity On Demand on my TiVo Premier and the first 2 season were available on it as well. Now I have to watch the Christmas special. Or rather both specials; I didn't realize there was one at the end of season 2 as well, so I guess I'm now a little out of order.

Anyway I cannot express how much, and how quickly, I grew to enjoy the family; I loved how almost without exception every little nugget of new turmoil that came into their lives made them all stronger and closer than ever.


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

Dang DS, I wish there were a thumbs up button for your feedback so :up:

Well said.


----------



## VC25a (Apr 10, 2012)

dswallow said:


> I just finished the 3rd season, after starting a marathon viewing of the entire series that started this past weekend when I discovered I finally had Xfinity On Demand on my TiVo Premier and the first 2 season were available on it as well. Now I have to watch the Christmas special. Or rather both specials; I didn't realize there was one at the end of season 2 as well, so I guess I'm now a little out of order.
> 
> Anyway I cannot express how much, and how quickly, I grew to enjoy the family; I loved how almost without exception every little nugget of new turmoil that came into their lives made them all stronger and closer than ever.


Tivo Premier has on demand?

On Topic. Great series. Can't wait for season 4.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I just finished the 3rd season, after starting a marathon viewing of the entire series that started this past weekend when I discovered I finally had Xfinity On Demand on my TiVo Premier and the first 2 season were available on it as well. Now I have to watch the Christmas special. Or rather both specials; I didn't realize there was one at the end of season 2 as well, so I guess I'm now a little out of order.
> 
> Anyway I cannot express how much, and how quickly, I grew to enjoy the family; I loved how almost without exception every little nugget of new turmoil that came into their lives made them all stronger and closer than ever.


Xfinity On Demand here only has thru Season 3


----------



## megory (Jan 23, 2003)

VC25a said:


> Tivo Premier has on demand?
> 
> On Topic. Great series. Can't wait for season 4.


 I can't either. I felt Season 3 was too short.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jilter said:


> Xfinity On Demand here only has thru Season 3


I presume you meant to say Season 2, since there are only 3 seasons so far.

Yes, that's correct. I used tvtorrents On Demand for season 3. Also, to correct what I said earlier, I did discover that the Christmas special that was after the end of season 2 actually was part of Xfinity On Demand's season 2, marked as episode 9.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Yes, forgive my error and thanks for catching it.
tvtorrents On Demand...???Ii think I understand. I have not been to TVT in so long. Last series I attempted to view from there was horribly out of sync.
Thanks Doug!


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

When does the next season air in the UK? Don't they air the entire season there before it starts here?


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> When does the next season air in the UK? Don't they air the entire season there before it starts here?


Please don't post any spoilers stating which favorite characters they kill off in season 4


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Jstkiddn said:


> When does the next season air in the UK? Don't they air the entire season there before it starts here?


Yes... it airs in the UK this fall. It airs in the US starting 1/5/2014.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

January 3, 2016 is nearly here!

The cast are making their US rounds... Three of the cast of Downton were on Late Show with Stephen Colbert on the 12/9 episode last week... Good to see them out and about...


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

DW spent the past week binge watching all 5 seasons on Amazon Prime so now she's ready.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

'Downton Abbey' Movie Gets Greenlight; Original Cast Returns For Summer Start


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Hah. Facebook beat TCF with this news.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BrettStah said:


> 'Downton Abbey' Movie Gets Greenlight; Original Cast Returns For Summer Start


Good news, but it really should be a weekly series.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

BrettStah said:


> 'Downton Abbey' Movie Gets Greenlight; Original Cast Returns For Summer Start


Spoiler alert in this article in case you haven't watched the series yet.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd forgotten some of those details already...I really would love to watch it again but I don't have the time!! Maybe just the last season...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

My local PBS station has been re-running the series starting from Season 1 (being run 1 episode a week) and it really re-impresses you with how good the series really is. I also notice the melodrama more now ("oh, whatever will Crawley daughter X do?!?").


----------

